# Mysql --enable-profiling ?



## billgates (Dec 2, 2010)

databases/mysql50-server  is not build with *--enable-profiling*?

I wanted to do SET profiling=1 ..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

billgates said:
			
		

> databases/mysql50-server  is not build with --enable-profiling ?


Correct.



> I wanted to do SET profiling=1 ..


Then you'll need to add that configure option to CONFIGURE_ARGS in the port's Makefile and rebuild.


----------

